# Autres langages > Python > GUI > [Python 2.X] comment changer taille de police dans un entry gtk3 python 2.7

## alito

Bonjour a tous:
je commence a programmer en Python avec python 2.7 et  Gtk3, j'ai voudrais savoir comment fait ton pour 
changer la taille de police dans un Entry, je ne trouve pas le code pour cela,
merci de m'aider  ::D:

----------


## Neolex

Si je ne dis pas de btises , pour changer la taille de la police , il suffit de mettre la taille de la police aprs le nom de cette police . 
Exemple  avec une taille de 48 :


```

```

----------


## alito

Salut!!!
Je te remercie beaucoup, le code fonctionne trs bien, seul petit erreur pango c'est avec majuscule (Pango)
merci beaucoup  ::D:

----------

